# Kuk Sool Won what is it?



## Manny (Oct 22, 2008)

Kuk Sul Won what is it? how diferent is from Hap Ki Do?

Manny


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2008)

They're similar and related, but KSW has added a lot of techniques and weapons to HKD. Plus, the uniforms are better!


----------



## iron_ox (Oct 22, 2008)

arnisador said:


> They're similar and related, but KSW has added a lot of techniques and weapons to HKD. Plus, the uniforms are better!



Hello all,

Related, only in so far that the brother of the founder of KSW has a first dan in Hapkido from its founder, Choi Dojunim; technically, they are actually worlds apart.  

KSW seems (note, I'm not in KSW - so I wrote "ssems"  to involve more motions closer to kung fu, and high kicks more akin to some of the hybrid hapkido systems.

KSW does appear to have a larger array of weapons, in addition to several different colorful stage style uniforms apparlently used for demonstation purposes. So, I would certainly agree there.


----------



## Young Warrior (Jun 25, 2010)

The way my Instructor to us is this : u take taekwondo & Kung Fu 
& you have Kuk Sool Won. We take the slow movements  from Kung Fu & put it on our forms taekwondo is were we get the hard rough kicks from.


----------

